# Animate/inanimate TF RP



## Madoneverything (Jun 5, 2017)

Want to do a TF RP involving me/you/us becoming an object such as a plushie or a pool toy, for example. Most effects are allowed including MC, and BE, for example. Will not do AP or AR as I'm not good with those, and no MG. Can be mature as well. Just tell me:

WhoTFs?
Who becomes what?
What trigger would you like?
What effects you want?
Discord, FA notes, or dA notes?
Mature?


----------



## Simo (Jun 5, 2017)

Question: What's AP, AR and MG? Have done many TF RPs, and was just curious!


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 5, 2017)

Simo said:


> Question: What's AP, AR and MG? Have done many TF RPs, and was just curious!


AR = Age Regression
AP = Age Progression
MG = Muscle Gain/Growth


----------

